# What do you know about Caracas?



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*¿What do you know of this city?, ¿in your country this city is known? It's known in which country is? your relatives and friends know something about this city? Tell us...*

*What do you know about Caracas? *


----------



## alex_patagonia (Apr 4, 2006)

Gentle, kind, peaceful ,hot and beautiful people.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

And to think we were done with "association" threads...


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ The same came to my head when I saw this thread...

BTW, I don't know much about Caracas


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Biggest city of Venezuela, lots of highrises, nice looking widely used metro, green, gamma world city, fairly large, etc, etc.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Biggest city and capital of Venezuela, somethin over 2mio people (metro 5-6?), Chavez (although not born there) :master: , Simon Bolivar, lots of mountains around, lying in a valley parallel to the sea but not bordering it, high altitude (I think 1000m), Twin towers (old and new)...

so somethings but not a lot


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

beautiful people and telenovela


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

This really remind me of the 'associations-threads'.

Anyway: Capital of Venezuela, located in the mountains, pretty nice skyline, I believe the largest building in South America is in Caracas and Caracas has got a pretty big mosque too.


----------



## Krzyżak (Jan 12, 2005)

Almost nothing :dunno:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I knew all of the above except for the 'largest building in S.A.' and 'large mosque' things.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

gonzo said:


> I knew all of the above except for the 'largest building in S.A.' and 'large mosque' things.


*Yes...the Parque Central Towers (221 meters):





And the Mosque:








*


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Very cool.:yes:


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy (Apr 2, 2006)

i know almost nothing:bash: , capital of Venezuela, many telenovels, and probably like most latin cities many crimes,very doangerous city(is that true?)


----------



## Majevčan (Jul 20, 2004)

Unfortunatly I don't know much about Caracas & Venezuela, but I somehow feel quite attracted by Venezuela(maye the most interesting south american country to me). From what I have seen on some pics it is a great country, landscapewise. I was in Cuba and felt secure;how is the security in Venezuela:?


----------



## Majevčan (Jul 20, 2004)

Occit said:


> *Y
> And the Mosque:
> 
> 
> ...


OK , this may sound stupid, but how comes that there is a mosque in Caracas?


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Absolutely nothing, sorry.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

i heard that caracas also means boobies


----------

